# Refining Alaskan Placer Gold Bleach & HCl - VIDEO



## kadriver (Oct 27, 2017)

A new video that I just completed. See kadriver in the flesh as I narrate instead of using text.

https://youtu.be/6mCFCmwLEWY


----------



## butcher (Oct 28, 2017)

Enjoyed the video thanks for sharing.


----------

